# Openable SkyLight/Sunroof



## Jason Mesick (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm having trouble finding anything online that meets my needs.  

I want to insert a skylight into my RV above the loft/sleeping area.

The tricky part is that I want to have it open so that I can climb through it for roof access.  Also, I want it ideally to be able to close with a panel so that no light enters.  Finally, a removable screen would be nice so that I can let in air without letting in bugs.  

So I can't find anything to meet these 3 needs: 

Open completely to climb through onto the roof.  
Open with a screen attached to allow air flow. 
Close completely and block all light.  

Does anything like this exist?????? Thanks!


----------



## C Nash (Apr 19, 2016)

Jason, I doubt you will find this but may be able to have one built.  I know there are RVs with stair access to roof so may be something there that would meet your needs    Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Jason Mesick (Apr 19, 2016)

I think the following link is pretty close. If it opened just a little wider it would be perfect.  

http://caravansplus.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=11144


----------



## vanole (Apr 20, 2016)

Take a look at www.all-rite.com

They custom make custom sky lights amongst other things for RV's.


----------

